# How to install audio device



## BLACKCATS (Feb 4, 2009)

After installing a new Windows XP disc, lost audio device....computer is completely mute. Any ideas?


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

1- Click Start, click Control Panel, and then double-click System.

2- Click the Hardware tab.

3- Expand Sound, video, and game controllers.

4- Double-click the sound card, and then click the Driver tab.

5- Click Update Driver.

6- Follow the Hardware Update Wizard to update the sound card driver.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

u can also go to the website of the mfg of your computer and look under support drivers and downloads to see if there are any additional audio drivers u might need.or u can go to the device mgr and see if u have any yellow question marks. if so at the top click update drivers and go from there.hope this helps u.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to the specs site for the *Compaq Presario SR1365CL* desktop, it has *Realtek AC'97 Audio*.

The current audio driver(5.10.0.6300) for it can be downloaded from here. This driver is about 3 years newer than the one(5.10.0.5730) listed in the specs site.

Download and save the file, turn off or disable the antivirus program, double-click the file to install the driver, then restart your computer.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

